# Iced up!!!



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

1/4 inch of skim ice on the pond this morning....just sayin'


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2011)

I know I've been getting all excited when I see a puddle froze over. I think I have a problem 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I used to hate seeing the lakes freeze over. But since I'm ice fishing this year, I want them too The shore lines have a tad of ice but there is still a ways to go. We'll see what happens


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

We had ice this morning , and im sure tomorrow morning at the cat swamp @ East rez. just a bit, but it gave me some hope of seeing fishable december ice.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Front pond is covered. Yee-haw!!!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

according to what it said on my pc at 6 am it was 16* here in dover!!! i still am not sure if i will be drilling in 2011, but the last several yrs i was before christmas!!!:B


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

wave warrior said:


> i still am not sure if i will be drilling in 2011, but the last several yrs i was before christmas!!!:B


Very unlikely you will be this year. Given this week's forecast, it was a good start but any ice that we've gotten so far around here will be gone by the middle of the week.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I've never ice fished before. I'm waiting till mid-January just to be safe. Last year in January we had 6inches of ice


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Rod Hawg said:


> I've never ice fished before. I'm waiting till mid-January just to be safe. Last year in January we had 6inches of ice


Last year was a long ice season, i don't know the exact day, but sometime in late Jan early Feb there was 10-14 inches for over 2 weeks. I'm the same as you, i feel much safer on ice over 6. When most of the ice is at 4" there are always more of those thinner spots then when ice is 6.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

4 days of 45 coming just saying


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd rather be safer than sorry. And since I've never done it before. Just being cautious. This is supposed to be a long winter from what I've heard.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*patience is not one of my stronger attributes!!! 

Especially when it comes to first ice!*


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

icebucketjohn said:


> *patience is not one of my stronger attributes!!!
> 
> Especially when it comes to first ice!*


ME NIETHER!!! give me 3" of clear ice and im fishing!!! of course im a little guy and DO NOT recommend this to others!!:C


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Nex 5 days for future weathercast in my town isnt too bad.....until thursday....

37, 42, 43, 52....then the next 5 days are back down in the mid-to-high 30's.

Ice fishing will be still a few weeks out.....even though i bought 2 more propane bottles for the Mr. Buddy and a few other accessories for the shanty last night...lol. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

3" of ice is plenty gf ice for me though! lol especially if im fishing in 6' of water or less! lol


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> ME NIETHER!!! give me 3" of clear ice and im fishing!!! of course im a little guy and DO NOT recommend this to others!!:C


I'm a bit fatter than you, Jeff, is that why you want me walking out front??:C


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Just got a bunch of stuff I'm ordering from Bass Pro. 2 Frabill Pro Series 27in. jigging rods. 3 Automatic Fisherman Tip-Ups. Chisel, and latel. Hooks, jigging spoons, Rapala Minnow Raps, and some odds and ends for bait. Already have the auger. All I need now is my shanty. Probably will wait till next year for that I'm ready!!!!!!!! Good luck this year guys


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

rod hawg your all set to go....make sure you have a spud bar.....will be ur best friend! And I give it a year or two and u'll have almost as much as the guy who has been ice fishing for 10 years....it doesnt take long too buy buy buy buy buy lol. Especially when its for ice fishing!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

wave warrior said:


> ME NIETHER!!! give me 3" of clear ice and im fishing!!! of course im a little guy and DO NOT recommend this to others!!:C


I was walking on about 1-1/2" of nice, clear, solid ice this morning and I weigh 225. It took a couple good jumps, at least good old guy jumps, to make it crack, I was quite surprised. I only walked out to about four feet of water but it was pretty consistent. 25 years and 50lbs ago I would have tossed a sheet of plywood on that ice to stand on, drilled a couple holes, and been yanking pig gills out of 5' of water. I'm much smarter today and just walked on then walked off. How boring have I become.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Please stop you're making me jelious. I'm really ready for ice with everything new.


----------

